# Weekly Update...New Reef Additions....



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Here are the 2 latest and possibly final "Fish" additions to our 29G Reef.

A Neon Velvet Damsel and A Coral Beauty Angel! :fish: 

That should just about finish this Reef off. Time to concentrate on weather to build the 55G Reef next or go all the way with the 112G Acrylic Hexagon! :king: 

Included a pic of our Beautiful Mandarinfish that someone tried saying should be dead by now....He is loving life on the Reef. :grin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

I LOVE IT!  it's looking really good! love the new additions. and the mandarin fish looks awesome.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah man still looking great the mandarin fish I'm loving him still them are really cool fish.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha i dont know, im no fish expert or nothing but that mandarin fish looks pretty dang dead to me. ;-) haha, bet seriously that angel is so very beautiful, congrats on a stellar tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice!!! You've really come along and its looking great. 112 hex? WOW I didnt know they made hex's that big


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Very nice!!! You've really come along and its looking great. 112 hex? WOW I didnt know they made hex's that big


Thanks everyone! 

Yea, The Hex is 3 Feet Tall (Without the stand). It's 88" around all 6 sides. :shock: Mammoth Show Tank.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I especially lyke the pic of the whole tank, cool manadarin fish. To me it just looks asleep.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

micstarz said:


> I especially lyke the pic of the whole tank, cool manadarin fish. To me it just looks asleep.


Thanks,
She (The Madarinfish) is wide awake, just perched there looking around.


----------

